# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Caprichosa Natura..

## HUESITO

Pues una instantanea de un arbusto en unas condiciones un tanto raras...
Lo que hace la naturaleza  :Smile: 


subir imagenes gratis

Un saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-may-2015),Jonasino (06-may-2015),Los terrines (06-may-2015),perdiguera (06-may-2015),titobcn (08-may-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

A la naturaleza es imposible ponerle barreras, ni con hormigón. Un claro ejemplo es la ciudad abandonada de Pripyat:











Fuente: http://knapo.net/photos/gallery/1-chernobyl-pripyat

----------

frfmfrfm (06-may-2015),HUESITO (07-may-2015),Jonasino (06-may-2015),Los terrines (06-may-2015),perdiguera (06-may-2015),titobcn (08-may-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Jo, mira que si tambien tenemos radioactividad por aquí y eso es lo que hace crecer las plantas a lo loco.... :Smile: 
Un saludo.

----------

